# So what do you guys know about red fox urine?



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

I know this is an odd question but my husband is fearing it may start to attract coyotes near our farm. As you may know we have been trying to find our own place but we are still at the current farm we are renting right now. The guy we rent from is letting some people hunt the back side of the mountain and they parked the other day in our open front field (don't get me started long story) and on top of their car was a bottle of red fox urine. I know they use it to cover up their human smell but my husband feels like this scent may actually bring the coyotes closer to the goat fields since coyotes have been seen on the back side of the mountains.

Let me know what you guys feel about this. We didn't know if we should ask the man to please not park there and walk with the scent across the fields and over the mountain or if we needed to talk to the owner on some way to limit what they are doing with the scent stuff. No idea. I mean we have one adult LGD, two young in training LGD and one llama but I would rather not have to take chances or make them risk their lives if they didn't have too you know what I mean. Thanks for listening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have no idea but I certainly wouldn't want anyone in my field or even near it. Hopefully you can get that worked out.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I really don't think it would necessarily attract them...but it won't deter them either. We have foxes near our house (about 1/2 mile away along the RR track are several dens) but we don't have an abundance of coyotes right here either. I know there are coyotes around, cause there just are and my mom complains about them 3 miles from us.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh i agree. I would not want them around my place, and i am sure it will bring they coyotes closer to your place.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I can't really do anything about them being on the place (extremely long story) but I may be able to get the owner to have them park closer to the road to the back like they use to do. I know fox and coyotes don't normally use the same land but that coyote will kill young foxes too (supposedly to keep them from taking all the possible coyote food by what I have read and been told). We have had so many things going on the land here it is crazy. One day I had $400 worth of damages done by an individual that was hired by the owners brother to remove some old tractors off the farm. (never got paid back) They tore down part of the buck lot fence, broke the solar fence charger and when I rushed to the coop to get the cattle panels to fix the torn fence I picked up a piece of metal they dropped in the driveway!!! Another day we had someone (not sure who) let the goats out (even longer story). 

We have plans after the new year to start the farm search again since we already lost a fair amount going through the last contract to only have it kicked out 2 days before closing. 

Is there anything I can put out to help deter coyotes from coming any closer to the goat fields? I have the llama down front with the does. The LGD in training with two does at night in order to keep them from getting bad habits by the other does running from them etc. and the older LGD in the back with the bucks since that has a higher coyote rate in my opinion. I have never seen the llama have to attack a coyote but the last owner watched it kill several before I got him. I have seen him go after foxes and even a bear once. The bear wasn't coming after the goats but was picking berries and the llama wanted him to keep moving on. 

Karen, The open field down front is where I work the horses and near the stallions turnout but one goat lot is behind the stud field. So they are still away from the goats but it's closer then I would want anyone especially with other animal scents on.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Have your husband start peeing around the fencing.


----------



## Nubian_Nut (Dec 21, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Have your husband start peeing around the fencing.


LOL just the laugh I needed today :laugh:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I pee all over the farm to help keep the yots away but more importantly, the next time you see em out there, go out take pictures of them the urine and whatever else you need to do. And calmly let them know if yots start to show up and any damage is done, you will sending them the bill or see them in court


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Have your husband start peeing around the fencing.


I was going to say that! It also repels (or helps to) Raccoons. Possums are too dumb!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

lol you should have seen my husbands face when I showed him Karen's response. . . 

I have noticed one thing though. Now I am seeing more and more deer closer to the house and fields since they have been using the fox urine and hunting on the back side of the mountain. I also saw a huge Squirrel (I mean like trophy mounting size). I think I may go ahead and do a round of ivermectin wormer soon since so many deers are coming up around here now.

TDG-Farms: Well it's a long complicated story but that's not an option. Trust me I would love to tell them that but it would not work that way.


----------



## xolindy01ox (Nov 10, 2013)

Any Fox urine is an attraction to any k9 animal. I know from experience of trapping k9s. It may take a couple of days to draw the coyotes because they have a 14 to 24 mile territory that they travel every two to three weeks. Even after removing the source of Fox urine the sent could be smelled by k9s for up to two weeks. Unless you have a really heavy rain fall. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------

